# Carahell Malt



## marky_mark

Hey Guys,

Listening to the Brewing Network, Dan Gordon of Gordon Biersch Brewing compnay states that they and Pilsner Urquell both use around 7% CaraHell malt in their grain bills to increase body and also add some of that caramel flavour that is characteristic of this czech style. He also states that CaraHell is the same as CaraPils and CaraFoam.

Weyermann sell CaraHell as well as CaraPils/CaraFoam (they make no distinction between these last two). My questions are... 

1) Will adding CaraHell add that touch of malty, caramel sweetness that is present in the czech pilsners?

2) Will CaraPils/CaraFoam also do the same?

3) Can we buy CaraHell here in Melbourne?

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## vlbaby

I used to buy Carahell from grain and grape in melb, but the last time I bought it I was told that it wasn't going to be available anymore and that carapils is the next closest. 
I've done 2 identicle pilsners except one was done with carapils instead of carahell. Damned if I can tell the difference. :blink: 

cheers

vl.


----------



## neonmeate

i think it depends on the brand of "carahell" - some "carahells" are basically a 4EBC dextrine malt (like carapils) but the weyermann one is like 20 EBC or something. i find it has a slight bready flavour, not really very heavily caramelly. carahell is nice in a lager - i made a maibock with just pils and a crapload of carahell once and it was very nice. i have used it in bopils too and it was good. 
carapils on the other hand you can't taste at all. 

i have no idea what the difference is between carafoam and carapils though.


----------



## wessmith

Carahell is a pale regular German crystal malt. Carapils and Carafoam are one and the same and (both Weyermann trademarks) are dextrin malts. Technically they are a crystal malt but without the colour and flavour. The reason that Weyermann have both names (Carapils and Carafoam) registered is that somebody in the US or Canada registered the Carapils name so Weyermann registered the Carafoam brand. We are talking 1930s' here.

Wes


----------



## Doc

Wes,

Is it correct that CaraHell is no longer produced/available ?
I've just perfected my Alt recipe which uses 1kg of CaraHell, so .......

Doc


----------



## Darren

Doc said:


> Wes,
> 
> Is it correct that CaraHell is no longer produced/available ?
> I've just perfected my Alt recipe which uses 1kg of CaraHell, so .......
> 
> Doc




Hey Doc,

Anything is possible if you are prepared pre-order and wait for it. As usual it is a supply and demand issue.

cheers

Darren


----------



## matti

I just Bottled a partial Pilsner.
I used carapils @ 11% (500g) with European 2 row pale malt as basemalt 1kgs with Lion Nathan Pilsner 1.7kg can added to wort. 43g Saaz pellets in hopbill. Sure can had plenty of hop in it as well. 
Sensational flavour.
Made a mental note of comparing with imported Urquell I tasted not long ago. 
Pretty darn good.


----------



## wessmith

Hi Doc, Carahell is a standard and much used Weyermann malt. We use it in China and locally in quite a few commercial recipes. If it is "unavailable" from the importer it will be a timing issue. Try some of the wholesalers/retailers who also hold stock.

Wes




Doc said:


> Wes,
> 
> Is it correct that CaraHell is no longer produced/available ?
> I've just perfected my Alt recipe which uses 1kg of CaraHell, so .......
> 
> Doc


----------



## Barry

Good Day Wes
Would you advise 7% carahells for a Bopil? I have tried many things over the years and still not happy with the malt complexity (or lack of it) in my bopils.


----------



## wessmith

Hi Barry,

7% is a bit much in a subtle beer like a bopils - I would be more like 3% or alternatively, some melanoidin at 2 to 3%. I would also be using Weyermann Pils or Bopils malt - the local malts just dont have the inherent maltiness that you are looking for.

Cheers,

Wes




Barry said:


> Good Day Wes
> Would you advise 7% carahells for a Bopil? I have tried many things over the years and still not happy with the malt complexity (or lack of it) in my bopils.


----------



## Barry

Thanks Wes
I have just used 200 gms of melanoidan with German pils malt (my stock pils malt these days).
I see how it turns out.


----------



## marky_mark

Hey,

Just to raise the issue again... does anyone have any ideas as to where one might be able to get some Weyermann CaraHell malt in and around Melbourne???

Thanks Guys.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## berazafi

marky_mark said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just to raise the issue again... does anyone have any ideas as to where one might be able to get some Weyermann CaraHell malt in and around Melbourne???
> 
> Thanks Guys.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark





May be difficult, i just organised the bulk buy for melourne and there was no carahell in the warehouses (or on the way i belive)



Dave


----------



## warrenlw63

I reckon if you had to use it you could get away with slightly lesser amounts of "Caramalts" that most malsters seem to produce these days. IIRC they all average around the 50 EBC mark.

Warren -


----------

